# Snagged a Black Box



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

The internet is a funny place. I put in a note about somebody else's bass cabinet purchase mentioning mine being available and within a day got two emails about it. I used the impending sale as justification to go buy myself another toy and finding the Black Box available for $205 I couldn't resist. A friend of mine has one and was really happy with it and after trying it out I can see why. It's a pretty fun unit! Many of the preset sounds are a little over the top, but I'm not intending to use this to replicate $100,000 in equipment. I'm basically hoping to use this as a way to sketch out musical ideas, make practicing more fun and maybe even record some songs. It's a pretty intuitive unit to use since I'm not a big fan of manuals and only had to read one page of the quick start manual to get up and running and begin editing patches. If I wasn't such a lousy guitarist I'd be happy to post a snippet of what it sounds like :tongue: . Perhaps I'll get some courage up after I've gotten more used to recording with it. In any case, for the price of a pedal or two (or half of a Klon Centaur) you get a pretty neat unit. There are effects on there such as arpeggiators, talk box emulators and various envelope filters that are good and whacky that would have to pay a good deal for by themselves. 

Yes, I'm fully in the honeymoon stage with this and probably should report back in a month or two with some recordings to let you know how I feel after I've seen the warts.


----------

